
Should we fear AI in creative pursuits? - bgf419
https://www.marpipe.com/blog/what-is-creativity
======
bgf419
I asked 40+ founders & artists to define creativity, then analyzed how AI
currently handles creative pursuits.

~~~
egfx
You didn’t ask me ;)

~~~
bgf419
I can add you in ;)

